# bikeshops in marburg?



## jona$ (25. Februar 2003)

moin, ich bin noch neu in marburg und wollte alle marburger (wenn es sie hier denn gibt) mal fragen, welchen bike-shop sie mir für ein neues bike empfehlen würden.

gruß,
jona$


----------



## vodkawasser (28. Februar 2003)

Ein Absoluter top haendler, der meiner einschaetzung nach wirklich ahnung hat, da er schon selbst seit ueber 10 Jahren aktiv rennen faehrt udn Rennfahrer unterstuetzt, sitzt etwas noerdlich von marburg in frankenberg. Das ist auch der groesste Haendler in der umgebung. www.alles-ums-rad.de
hat echt eine riesen auswahl, sortiment und ersatzteillager.
besuch lohnt bestimmt.
Hab mein rad auch daher und bin top zufrieden.
ach so wenn der link nicht funktioniret probs mal mit .com hintendran....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Jürgen (3. März 2003)

Gude Jona$,
mein Exil in MR ist zwar schon ein paar Jährchen her, aber während meiner Studi-Zeit habe ich mich im Wesentlichen an zwei  Shops gehalten:
Velociped: etwas alternativ, hauptsächlich ausgerichtet auf Reiseradeln
Radsport König: (Mtb-)Rennsportorientiert mit eigenem Team; wohl eher was für Mountainbkiker und bessere Werkstatt; meines Erachtens die beste Wahl im Raum MR.

Klamotten und Packtaschen etc. bekommst Du auch bei Tapir. Den Laden in der Oberstadt vergißt Du am besten gleich. Ich weiß nicht mal mehr den Namen von dem Ding.

Ansonsten kann ich Dir noch empfehlen ab und zu nach Ffm herunter zu pilgern. Mit dem Rad ca. 90 km (3 Stunden auf der Strasse), aber auch das Studi-Ticket gilt bis dahin. Die Mitnahme des Bikes ist zumindest in den Regionalzügen kostenlos. Auch Gießen hat ein paar akzeptable Bike-Shops.

Viele Grüsse an meine alte Studi-Stadt und viel Spass beim Biken auf den Lahnbergen, im Burgwald, im Marburger Hinterland, im Gladenbacher und Biedenkopfer Bergland etc. ...

Onkel Jürgen


----------



## BigMac (3. März 2003)

Hoi .... 

ich kenn mich zwar nicht in MR aus,.. aber hier in Giessen kann ich Dir Delta Bike empfehlen. Sind sehr gut ausgestattet was MTB'len angeht - haben auch sehr leckerer bikes da -trek, cannondale, cube, specialized ... www.delta-bike.de


----------



## MTB_Stefan (4. März 2003)

der bike maxx im kaufpark wehrda ist auch nicht schlecht. hat gute auswahl gerade im Zubehörbereich. geht eigentlich immer mit dem preis noch runter


----------



## jona$ (5. März 2003)

boah, 5 tage karneval waren doch bissl zu viel für mich 

also bisher war ich von velociped am positivsten angetan, peldszus fand ich nich so überzeugend (in beiden filialen nich), bikemaxx war wirklich billig, wurde auch super nett behandelt, aber so ein discounter, da bin ich doch etwas argwöhnisch...

Radsport König? davon hab ich ja noch gar nich gehört, gleich mal nachforschen morgen... 

Ich wurde aber schon von 'theworldburns' an die hand genommen und mit dem fahr ich hoffentlich bald mal nach frankenberg zu "alles um rad"


----------



## BlackDog (20. März 2003)

Hi Jona$,

kann Dir auch nur Delta Bike Sports in Giessen empfehlen. In MR kenne ich mich in der Beziehung keinen Meter aus. Hab mein CUBE auch bei Delta gekauft, und bin mit Rad und Service sehr zufrieden. Wenn Du dich gut anstellst kannste die Verkäufer auch etwas runterhandeln. Hat zumindest bei mir geklappt. Und gute Auswahl, ist ja auch wichtig.

Hoffeich konnte Dir was helfen, Gruß nach Marburg!


----------



## jona$ (27. März 2003)

Also ich hab inzwischen mein neues bike von alles ums rad aus frankenberg, topladen rundum!


----------

